

FFmpeg receives legal threat from ex-dev over disputed logo - floofy
http://www.ffmpeg.org/threat1.png

======
floofy
There's some more information on the project homepage -
<http://www.ffmpeg.org/>. The news entry isn't anchored so I couldn't link to
it directly.

